# 1 Man, 8 Women Arrested In Prostitution Sweep



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Most Arrestees Were Not From Holyoke, Chief Says _

*HOLYOKE, Mass. -- *One man and eight women are arrested as Holyoke police launch their latest assault on prostitution in the city.

Five previous sting operations have been conducted by police in the city in the past three years. Most were several-day operations. Police Chief Anthony Scott did not say how long the current operation will continue.

During the previous sweep conducted over three days several months ago, 43 people were arrested -- including 18 women charged with prostitution, 23 men charged with soliciting sex for a fee and two people on unrelated charges.

Scott said most of those who had been arrested are not from Holyoke.

_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------

